# Our long watch is over...Princess Kate is preggers....



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I wasn't really waiting, but I was getting tired of all the false alarms.

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/12/03/kate-middleton-is-pregnant-palace-confirms/

Now my question is, you can be hospitalized for morning sickness? Never having been pregnant, I can't really speak to what it's like; but I've never known someone to be hospitalized....

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah...you can get hyperemesis gravidarum with uncontrolled vomiting that can lead to electrolyte disturbances and dehydration


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I get the dehydration; that's what I said to the hubster...interesting, I'd not heard of that.

Well, the tabloids over there will go nuts now.

I just can't imagine being under that kind of scrutiny...

Betsy


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

William and Kate are pregnant.

....on a related note - I had no idea you could be hospitalized for morning sickness.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, I saw this on the front of a tabloid in the supermarket just now. . . . but I was skeptical until I came and read it here on KB. 

Morning sickness is really sucky. . . . . and, yeah, I can imagine it getting bad enough that one needs to be hospitalized. Mine wasn't quite there, but it was close. The worst thing is, it is, usually, just the morning. So you're lying in bed thinking. O.K. I feel O.K. Pretty good in fact. Then you sit up and feel like you're going to die and half hope you do. It's really a drag to start every day feeling that horrible -- even though it may subside after a little while -- 'cause you know it'll be back tomorrow. Plus, for me, vomiting is about the worst thing in the world. I can deal with all sorts of aches and pains but I *hate* being sick to my stomach. 

So, I totally feel for her. . . . .


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Wansit said:


> ....on a related note - I had no idea you could be hospitalized for morning sickness.


Hyperemesis Gravidarum... it is a really extreme case.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> yeah...you can get hyperemesis gravidarum with uncontrolled vomiting that can lead to electrolyte disturbances and dehydration


Interesting. I feel really bad for Kate then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know, I saw this on the front of a tabloid in the supermarket just now. . . . but I was skeptical until I came and read it here on KB.


 

Well, it was only just announced as breaking news, so I suspect the tabloid had speculation....when they put it on every cover, they were bound to be right eventually. LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Ugh, I had that. Not fun at all. They hook you up with an IV and you're just stuck there. I only went after throwing up everything for two days and the doctor was worried. Hope she feels better. But that's pretty cool there's going to be a new royal! Congrats to them.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oohhhh, yes, you can very definitely be hospitalized for morning sickness. Poor thing.  She has all my sympathies. Especially since she has all those tabloid sharks and paparazzi hovering while she deals with a tough pregnancy. Blah.

Bad morning sickness is meant to be a good sign, though. It's at least a tiny bit connected to high hCG and estrogen levels, so getting really sick (usually) means that you have a sticky bean. Hopefully, once the placenta forms around three months and takes over supporting Royal Prince Fetus, she should be fine. She'll still have to deal with the paparazzi, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She needs to get one of your swords to keep the paparazzi at bay...   Maybe you can give her lessons...

Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now my question is, you can be hospitalized for morning sickness? Never having been pregnant, I can't really speak to what it's like; but I've never known someone to be hospitalized....
> 
> Betsy


The Royals get hospitalized for every little thing. It's an issue like 'the health of the President' over your side of the pond.

And I'm glad for the couple, really, but I'm also experiencing this sinking feeling. Because the British TV news and newspapers are going to be unbearable for the next few months, examing the pregnancy at every stage, from every angle, on and on and on and on. Please, can I move over there?


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

My mom called me at work to tell me this; so glad I had just stepped out and that call went to voice mail. Yeah, I watched the wedding last year, very happy for them but I feel like this is still going the Diana with crazed paparazzi route. Hoping in vain that the happy couple can just enjoy becoming parents.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> The Royals get hospitalized for every little thing. It's an issue like 'the health of the President' over your side of the pond.
> 
> And I'm glad for the couple, really, but I'm also experiencing this sinking feeling. Because the British TV news and newspapers are going to be unbearable for the next few months, examing the pregnancy at every stage, from every angle, on and on and on and on. Please, can I move over there?


It's not going to be much better here...how do you think I found out about it? Breaking news from CNN popped up on my iPad; _the local news has complete coverage_.... Oy.

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just watched "Anne of a Thousand Days" and I have to say how lucky for Kate that she is born in this time.... How different the world was back then. Women were under such pressure and the monarchy might look very different had just a few things gone a different way. An issue like this back then most likely would have killed her.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

An interesting thing I read via _The Week_ -- apparently the rules of succession have (recently?) been revised. So whether it's a little Prince or a little Princess, the baby will be number 3 in line for the throne.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> An interesting thing I read via _The Week_ -- apparently the rules of succession have (recently?) been revised. So whether it's a little Prince or a little Princess, the baby will be number 3 in line for the throne.


Yes, that's fairly recent, I think since William & Kate's marriage....
EDIT: Here's what CNN says about it:


> Prince William and Catherine's child will be next in line to the British throne after William, regardless of whether it is a boy or a girl, the British Cabinet Office said Monday. Planned changes to the law of succession that end the tradition of a boy jumping over an elder sister are already de facto in effect, the Cabinet Office said.


Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that's fairly recent, I think since William & Kate's marriage....
> EDIT: Here's what CNN says about it:
> Betsy


However you still can't be Catholic or even_ married_ to a Catholic.

And if you think the obsession with the royal family is ridiculous, here is one of my favorite satire news sites: http://www.bbc.scotlandshire.co.uk/index.php/city-news/95-womb.html

I don't recommend it if you think the Brit royals and the status quo are the cat's meow though. Otherwise, it's pretty funny.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She needs to get one of your swords to keep the paparazzi at bay...  Maybe you can give her lessons...
> 
> Betsy


I'd be happy to loan her a sword or two. I carried a hunting knife on my person throughout my entire pregnancy. I was really that paranoid, and utterly convinced that I would be able to actually fend off an attacker with a four inch serrated blade.  Pregnancy hormones do more than give you really nice hair, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I was hospitalized 3x with my first pregnancy for dehydration due to vomiting.  
When I swore off future children, all the nurses assured me that my 2nd pregnancy would be different. 
But they lied.
Thank goodness I'm done with all that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not going to be much better here...how do you think I found out about it? Breaking news from CNN popped up on my iPad; _the local news has complete coverage_.... Oy.
> 
> Betsy


Oh no, believe me, British coverage is going to be _MUCH_ worse than that. We have a whole army of Royal journalists, Royal watchers, Royal biographers and so forth, all of whom will be wheeled out to convey their expert opinions. _Groan!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> Oh no, believe me, British coverage is going to be _MUCH_ worse than that. We have a whole army of Royal journalists, Royal watchers, Royal biographers and so forth, all of whom will be wheeled out to convey their expert opinions. _Groan!_


That'll be tomorrow in the morning news shows...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So they did start with US news. . .but the second story was the pregnancy -- nearly 5 minutes worth. They showed Prince William leaving the hospital.   And last week she was playing field hockey with little kids in high heels. (She was in heels, not the little kids.)

They seem a bit annoyed no one is saying exactly HOW pregnant she is. . .though not at the 12 week mark which is usually when they announce it, apparently.

And now the medical reporter must weigh in on the whole hospitalized for morning sickness thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's actually on the evening news tonight. . . . .oh, they're showing Prince William leaving the hospital.  And last week she was playing field hockey with little kids in high heels.


But she held her stomach during a visit to a preschool. 

It was on the local noon news here--full coverage.  But I'm expecting all the experts, etc, that Tony is talking about to be on the morning news shows. I expect the bookers have been working overtime all day. We'll know more about hyperemesis gravidarum than most of us want to know.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But she held her stomach during a visit to a preschool.


Oh, right! I forgot to mention that! PLUS the Prince graciously accepted a baby onesie from some woman when he was doing a meet and greet. That was totally a clue: he didn't rudely refuse a gift!  



> It was on the local noon news here--full coverage.  But I'm expecting all the experts, etc, that Tony is talking about to be on the morning news shows. I expect the bookers have been working overtime all day. We'll know more about hyperemesis gravidarum than most of us want to know.
> 
> Betsy


Gee. Programming focus on vomiting. . . and it's not a film aimed at adolescent boys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that's fairly recent, I think since William & Kate's marriage....
> EDIT: Here's what CNN says about it:
> Betsy


I read that there were changes coming but I didn't know what. That is definitely a good change.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> However you still can't be Catholic or even_ married_ to a Catholic.


Well that maybe because the last Catholic (I believe) to rule was nicknamed Bloody Mary....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Well that maybe because the last Catholic (I believe) to rule was nicknamed Bloody Mary....


James II House of Stuart


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats to them.  I like the pair of them.  
1. If the paparazzi keep bothering her; she can puke on them and maybe they'll back off.  I wish they would just leave them in peace!!
2. I feel for her... Though I NEVER had a minute's morning sickness with either of my two pregnancies:  I can say that when I get one of my migraines; I am bedridden, puking up a lung lurching for 3 days and with what feels like a knife to the skull.  Vomiting is the worst!!  She has my sympathy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTW, she's Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, to give Kate her correct title.


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

This seems appropriate: http://www.theonion.com/articles/cut-this-monster-out-of-me,30602/


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We can finally, collectively, breathe again!  Been holding my breath so long!  

I make fun of it, but I am a total anglophile.  I love British TV and have this dream of being able to afford a house in the UK where my wife and I could spend part of the year...

At the same time, all of that time and money spent taking her photo and analyzing it to see if there was a baby bump was a bit annoying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> BTW, she's Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, to give Kate her correct title.


I know.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I feel sorry for her, too. All the attention must be difficult, to say the least! Now the news is going crazy speculating on the possibility of twins...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Well that maybe because the last Catholic (I believe) to rule was nicknamed Bloody Mary....


So you seriously think that a ruler who died 450 years ago is a good reason for legalized sectarianism? (Sectarianism: bigotry, discrimination or hatred arising from attaching importance to perceived differences between subdivisions within a group, such as between different denominations of a religion.)

In fact, Queen Mary was not the last Catholic monarch and sectarianism has been the basis of more wars, deaths and suffering (yes, in what is now called the UK) than you could begin to imagine. You might want to find out who caused the more deaths, the Protestant Lord Protector Oliver Cromwell or Queen Mary I before you make that kind of remark.

Although generally I don't have a lot of sympathy for people who choose to be celebrities and then complain about the results, I do feel sorry if she is having a difficult pregnancy and the stress of press coverage no doubt adds to the difficulty. (But I have no admiration for the House of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha)


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

It's unfortunate that her hospitalization made the pregnancy public before the 12 week mark.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> So you seriously think that a ruler who died 450 years ago is a good reason for legalized sectarianism? (Sectarianism: bigotry, discrimination or hatred arising from attaching importance to perceived differences between subdivisions within a group, such as between different denominations of a religion.)
> 
> In fact, Queen Mary was not the last Catholic monarch and sectarianism has been the basis of more wars, deaths and suffering (yes, in what is now called the UK) than you could begin to imagine. You might want to find out who caused the more deaths, the Protestant Lord Protector Oliver Cromwell or Queen Mary I before you make that kind of remark.
> 
> Although generally I don't have a lot of sympathy for people who choose to be celebrities and then complain about the results, I do feel sorry if she is having a difficult pregnancy and the stress of press coverage no doubt adds to the difficulty. (But I have no admiration for the House of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha)


Sigh....Jeanne.....


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want the latest news on Kate's condition you might need to call this Aussie radio station. http://www.2dayfm.com.au/the-dirt/blog/biggest-royal-prank-ever/ This call to the hospital where they pretended to Charles and 'Mummy' asking about Kate's condition just cracked me up.

(I wish Kate all the very best with her pregnancy.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JB Rowley said:


> If you want the latest news on Kate's condition you might need to call this Aussie radio station. http://www.2dayfm.com.au/the-dirt/blog/biggest-royal-prank-ever/ This call to the hospital where they pretended to Charles and 'Mummy' asking about Kate's condition just cracked me up.


Tragically, it appears that the nurse who believed the prank and transferred the call has committed suicide.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2244608/Jacintha-Saldanha-Excellent-nurse-took-Kate-Middleton-prank-phone-dead-suspected-suicide.html

This appears to be true from what I've found...CNN also reported it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tragically, it appears that the nurse who believed the prank and transferred the call has committed suicide.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2244608/Jacintha-Saldanha-Excellent-nurse-took-Kate-Middleton-prank-phone-dead-suspected-suicide.html
> 
> This appears to be true from what I've found...CNN also reported it.
> ...


This is crazy! That poor woman!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Why is there so much obsession with the royals...lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tragically, it appears that the nurse who believed the prank and transferred the call has committed suicide.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2244608/Jacintha-Saldanha-Excellent-nurse-took-Kate-Middleton-prank-phone-dead-suspected-suicide.html
> 
> This appears to be true from what I've found...CNN also reported it.
> ...


That's truly sad. I was worried she'd be sacked -- never occurred to me she might kill herself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's truly sad. I was worried she'd be sacked -- never occurred to me she might kill herself.


Me, too. When the CNN alert popped up, all that was visible was "The Nurse Involved in the Royal Baby Prank Has Been" so I went to it expecting to see she'd been fired...but instead...

Betsy


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tragically, it appears that the nurse who believed the prank and transferred the call has committed suicide.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2244608/Jacintha-Saldanha-Excellent-nurse-took-Kate-Middleton-prank-phone-dead-suspected-suicide.html
> 
> This appears to be true from what I've found...CNN also reported it.
> ...


Yes, I was deeply, deeply saddened to hear this news. My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The story of what happened to that nurse who got pranked is just profoundly sad.  What a horrible thing to tarnish what should be a good news story.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pranks can be horrible:
This is tragic. Another unnecessary death. That poor nurse and her family.

I just learned of a prank gone wrong where a girl was on the phone; a friend hiding in her house behind the curtains jumped out at her and her gut reaction was to run out of the house (thinking intruder)...she ran out and got killed.

WE HAD:  a local radio show give a (I think it was Xbox when it first came out and was the coveted Christmas item) prize to the first (however many moms they allowed) to go to the show and drink the most water.  A woman died. Too much water can kill you.  I asked my primary care doc; and he said absolutely.

Sad what a prank can render.


----------

